# Scuff Marks On Laminate Floor



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have medium brown laminate flooring. After moving in, I re-position my furniture and it left scuff marks. What do I need to use to remove or cover the scuff marks. I already tried nail polish remover and the result was a faded but bigger mark. I also tried automotive polish. So I was thinking about diluting urathene with paint thinner but wanted to see what others have done. I also removed the offending sliders from all the furniture legs and replaced them with the smooth plastic type.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I found out the plastic sliders are not recommended for hardwood or laminate flooring. So I removed them and replaced them with felt sliders. Now I get no more scuff marks. I also found a product called Rejuvenate Shine Refresher.
It does a good job on removing the scuff marks. But on some of them, it may require a second application. There are three types of Rejuvenate, so depending on your needs, be careful of which you choose because one or two of them are not recommended for laminate floors.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Good to know!


----------

